# Problem with Keyboard Mapping



## asadfx (Feb 19, 2011)

My IBM Thinkpad T43p is installed with FreeBSD 8.1. My keyboard is Finnish. With Preference->Keyboadrs->Layout, I have set the layout as "Finland". But for some reason, the "Fn" key on the bottom left is misbehaving. When I press it, the laptops goes to "sleep".

How may I fix this layout mapping problem?


----------



## asadfx (Feb 22, 2011)

Solved it..... choose the  Finland eliminate dead keys" layout (which is visible only when logging in).


----------

